# dog box



## quint (Jul 15, 2008)

any info on a good dog box any one have or heard of patriot dog boxes?thank you for any help


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Shamrock Dog Boxes
Mr. Dave Estabrook

www.shamrockdogbox.com


----------



## Baker McCool (May 3, 2008)

I have a Moutain Top Custom Kennel box. 2 hole slide in with closets and drawers. It is the ticket! I believe a fella is selling one just like it in the classified section on here. He is out of AR.


----------



## duckslayer (Jul 17, 2008)

Flint River Retrievers & Supplies

Jeff Summerlin
http://www.flintriverretrievers.com/


----------



## SCHMOOTER (Mar 21, 2008)

I have heard of partiot and have talked to the gentleman who owns it. He seems like a real stand up guy and make a good aluminum box. With all that said, you have to decide what you want. I wanted SS, insulated, fan, louvered doors, storage, and a water tank. I went with a mountaintop box and couldn't be happier. I wouldn't think twice about going with Ainley, they were just too far out in production. It all comes down to what you want in a box. i would also keep my eyes open for used MTCK, Ainley, Deerskin and CSS boxes. They come up every now and then. Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a 2 hole diamond deluxe for sale


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

It depends on your price range. Most of the $500-$600 boxes are very similar in quality. It then seems that prices jump quite a bit.

My brother has a 2-dog Bitter Creek with storage, that is really nice for $800. He put a bilge fan in for $40.

From my research, I have found that Ainley offers possibly the nicest 2-dog box with storage/fan, between $1000-$1200, which was my price range. 

A friend has the Patriot that goes for around $1000, and I have an Ainley all aluminum full-frame w/ 1" tubing that cost $1150. Both have top storage/fan. He really likes his Patriot a lot. Although very nice, and comes in colors, I wouldn't take the Patriot over my Ainley. I really like the vent bars living in Texas.

Another buddy has a $1600(2003) Premier 2-dog diamond plate aluminum w/ crossover storage/fan, that is extremely nice. He has had great luck with this box for five years now.

If you want to go $2000 or more. Ainley, Mountain Top, Deerskin, Jones, Shamrock, are all really nice.


----------

